# Other sites like Wattpad?



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of publishing a new permafree short story, and I would also like to publish it on sites like Wattpad, where people can read it online. It doesn't matter how big the site is, only that it allows store/website links and original stories (not just fanfics). I found FictionPress, but are there any others?
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Stop Continues (Oct 21, 2015)

Tapastic!

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike Stop Continues said:


> Tapastic!
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Is it for comics only?


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

http://webfictionguide.com/

My blog is fast approaching 250K views thanks to my listing there.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

A03 (Archive of Our Own) also has a section for original work. I haven't posted any original stuff there (yet) but I do have a lot of my fanfic there.

https://archiveofourown.org/


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

C. Rysalis said:


> http://webfictionguide.com/
> 
> My blog is fast approaching 250K views thanks to my listing there.


Wow! Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

Annette_g said:


> A03 (Archive of Our Own) also has a section for original work. I haven't posted any original stuff there (yet) but I do have a lot of my fanfic there.
> 
> https://archiveofourown.org/


Thank you! I actually heard about this one, I think.


----------



## Amberlyn Holland (Jan 22, 2010)

A 'just in case' warning. Archive of Our Own used to have a pretty strict policy against linking to work on commercial websites, so if that is important you might want to double-check there current policies. (It's been a couple of years since I was there regularly, though, so it could have changed.)


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

lunarraine said:


> A 'just in case' warning. Archive of Our Own used to have a pretty strict policy against linking to work on commercial websites, so if that is important you might want to double-check there current policies. (It's been a couple of years since I was there regularly, though, so it could have changed.)


Thanks for the warning! I saved a note for myself. Will double-check and just use my website link in that case


----------



## Erratic (May 17, 2014)

Before Wattpad  there was fictionpress.com. I used to spend hours there every day when I was a teen.


----------



## hlynn117 (Apr 25, 2016)

engellmann said:


> I'm in the process of publishing a new permafree short story, and I would also like to publish it on sites like Wattpad, where people can read it online. It doesn't matter how big the site is, only that it allows store/website links and original stories (not just fanfics). I found FictionPress, but are there any others?
> Thanks!


Why not just use WattPad? It has the largest serialized fiction audience of any site right now. It's way bigger than FictionPress ever has been as someone that has posted on both sites.


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

hlynn117 said:


> Why not just use WattPad? It has the largest serialized fiction audience of any site right now. It's way bigger than FictionPress ever has been as someone that has posted on both sites.


Because of this. It's the largest one, and you don't get many hits without some kind of promotion there. I will use Wattpad, but it doesn't mean I can't use other sites))


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Amazon has WriteOn. I don't know if they allow links though. 
https://writeon.amazon.com/


----------



## MN_Arzu (Jul 15, 2016)

Will C. Brown said:


> Amazon has WriteOn. I don't know if they allow links though.
> https://writeon.amazon.com/


WriteOn is a small community, though, so your best strategy there is to go post on the forums, check out the several groups there, and leave reviews as well. I've been there for the past two years


----------



## 91943 (Jul 25, 2016)

Try Channillo.com They pay you for stories as well. Not a lot but it's a nice bonus. You have to apply but I think they are still looking for writers.


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

Will C. Brown said:


> Amazon has WriteOn. I don't know if they allow links though.
> https://writeon.amazon.com/


Looks interesting, thank you!


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

TReilly said:


> Try Channillo.com They pay you for stories as well. Not a lot but it's a nice bonus. You have to apply but I think they are still looking for writers.


I see they're looking for series? I only have 1 story, and my other works aren't available for free, so I can't share them.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

engellmann said:


> I see they're looking for series? I only have 1 story, and my other works aren't available for free, so I can't share them.


Webfictionguide has a 'complete' tag for stories that have been finished. That tag alone is going to get you reads, because most of the stories listed there are ongoing or incomplete serials and many readers prefer completed stories. There's no need to socialize like on Wattpad.


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

Do Amazon's TOS for those in Select allow publication on Wattpad?


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

thesmallprint said:


> Do Amazon's TOS for those in Select allow publication on Wattpad?


The OP said the story in question is permafree, so it probably isn't in Select.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

thesmallprint said:


> Do Amazon's TOS for those in Select allow publication on Wattpad?


Select, no. Just KDP? Yes.


----------



## engellmann (Jan 18, 2015)

thesmallprint said:


> Do Amazon's TOS for those in Select allow publication on Wattpad?


You can publish 10% of the book anywhere, but not the whole book. I have my sample on Wattpad (for the big book that's in Select) and it got 300 views, though I didn't do anything for it


----------



## AbbyBabble (Mar 16, 2013)

I made this list. Can anyone contribute information about any of these? I'd love to know which ones have larger audiences, or any other information that's not readily apparent.

LIKE WATTPAD
WriteOn (Amazon)
Sparkatale
FictionPress (pre-dates Wattpad)
Taskey.me (Japanese; crowd-sourced translation if you serialize your novel for free.)

MINIMALLY CURATED / SELECTIVE
Royalroadl.com (curated by moderators; clean content)
WebFictionGuide (you host serialized novel on your own site, or free short fiction somewhere)

CURATED / SELECTIVE
Tapas.io
SerialBox (SFF)

MONETIZED / CROWD-FUNDED / TOWARDS TRADITIONAL DEAL
JukePop Serials (serialization that incorporates crowdfunding)
http://channillo.com/ (minimally curated; like a mini-Scribd for serials)
GetInkspired (serialization that incorporates crowdfunding)
Inkitt (crowd-sourced slush readers towards a traditional publishing deal)
Authonomy

FAN FICTION
FanFiction.net
https://archiveofourown.org/


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

FictionPress is awkward as heck and pretty much requires you to be actively reading & commenting on others' stuff to get visibility. Inkitt, FictionPress, and the fanfiction ones are cranky about links to elsewhere. WebFictionGuide is a major directory for webfic readers--or at least it was the biggie some years ago, when I was reading a lot of it. (As far as I know, it still is the biggie. Which reminds me that I need to update my blog with the one novel serialized, since that's still getting readers, probably due to Web Fiction Guide.)

I've personally used Wattpad, Inkitt, WriteOn, FictionPress, (and Booksie and Penana-and I have fan fiction on both FanFiction.net and ArchiveOfOurOwn). I've been invited to Radish, but I recommend folks NOT go near them until they fix some ToS issues. (Seriously, there are contradictions and references to non-existent clauses.)

In my tests so far, for the average self-publisher, Wattpad and Inkitt can garner the most "reads" for someone who just dumps a full story up and walks away, but Wattpad's more likely to click with fans who are willing to spend money when they have it (they just tend to not have it until their birthdays or holidays). Main downside to Wattpad is tweak their GUI every so often and can break things like em dashes and line breaks, but they haven't seemed to do that for a while.

WriteOn looks like it's angling to be a Wattpad for adults (and therefore angles to be more of a critique group than social group).

Penana looks as if it's angling to be a hybrid of critique and social group, primarily geared for writers who serialize in short bursts like those phone novels (or whatever they're called) that have been popular in Asia. (I'm pretty sure they are Asian.)

(Booksie looks to be an ugly, all-around headache that seems to attract spambots, possibly with reason [IMO].)

I intentionally did not test Describli or Cloudypen. I don't remember precisely why, but I think it was due to ToS concerns. (Might've been due to things not said due to things said outright.)

ETA: I may be wrong, but I thought Authonomy was defunct.

I'll be looking into some others on that list, Abby. Thank you.

*EDIT 2:* Yanno how I mentioned the text display on Wattpad? Guess who's mucked it, again. Blurbs' em dashes auto-converting to hyphens. [sigh]


----------



## AbbyBabble (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, Carradee!!! I've updated my list.

LIKE WATTPAD
www.penana.com  app
WriteOn (Amazon)
Sparkatale
FictionPress (pre-dates Wattpad, may want exclusivity)
www.booksie.com  (geared towards Romance)
write.describli.com
Taskey.me  (Japanese; crowd-sourced translation if you serialize your novel for free)

MINIMALLY CURATED
Royalroadl.com  (curated by moderators; clean content)
WebFictionGuide  (you host serialized novel on your own site, or free short fiction somewhere)

SELECTIVE / INVITE-ONLY
Tapas.io
radishfiction.com
SerialBox  (SFF)

MONETIZED / CROWD-FUNDED / TOWARDS TRADITIONAL DEAL
JukePop Serials (serialization that incorporates crowdfunding)
Channillo.com  (minimally curated; like a mini-Scribd for serials)
GetInkspired  (serialization that incorporates crowdfunding)
Inkitt (crowd-sourced slush readers towards a traditional publishing deal, may want exclusivity)

FAN FICTION
FanFiction.net  (may want exclusivity)
Archiveofourown.org  (may want exclusivity)

UNSURE / UNCATEGORIZED
www.cloudypen.com

CLOSED / DEFUNCT
Authonomy (HarperCollins)


----------

